# looking for rock band in wheatley ontario area



## nasstyman (Oct 21, 2006)

hey guys
looknig for a band to play with in the wheatley area. willing to drive for practice.
ive been playing for about 6 years. 

influences are blink 182, dashboard confessional, guns n roses, ... pretty much any rock band ... willing to play everything besides country lol

my email is [email protected] ... email me there!


----------

